# Breeding tanks???



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

What size should I breeding tank be???


Thanks, Kayla


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That would depend on what you are breeding. I have breeding tanks as little as 10 gal up to 40 gals


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

When I tried the bettas the betta breeding tank I used for the first breeding tank was 10 gallons but you do not fully fill it with water.

But Susankat is correct that it depends on what fish you are planning to breed.

Let me say though that if you are planning to breed your bettas that it is a process not something you just do by putting the two fish together so please do your research ahead of time as both fish need special foods for a few weeks ahead of time and then need to be introduced to each other gradually to get them ready to breed.

It is not as simple as with guppies or other livebearers, and can be dangerous to your bettas if you do not know what you are doing so please take the time to find out what you need and how to do it.

It is not impossible but a LOT of work so you will need help to do it as there is a lot involved in doing it. 

Here is a list of some of the things that you will need:

Breeding tank and a tank for the male to go to afterwards and a tanks for the female to go to afterwards (can be their regular tanks if there are not any other fish there but they need time alone for a few days to recuperate)

Extra conditioner for tank water as you will be doing more tank changes than usual by far.

Food for fry, (I would go with the Atison's Betta Starter as it specially made for bettas)

Sponge filters cycled in established tanks for 2 weeks that can be put in breeding tank prior to putting the male in there with the airpump and accesories to control the airflow to keep the fry from being harmed.

Eventually you may even need a larger tank for the grow out tank for the females depending on how many you end up with. I would not get this right away as you may not have that many fry and the 10 gallon tank may be okay to use for this.

quart jars for the male fry as soon as it becomes apparent which ones are males.

A room where the temperature can be controlled to about 78 to 80 degrees so there is not a need for a heat source for the tanks and jars and you have room to put all the jars and tanks for access. While you may not have but a few fry some spawnings have been known to produce more than 150 fry and you do need to be able to handle what you get. The lack of space has been a problem with a lot of breeders who have not planned far enough ahead.

Breeding bettas is very possible but since I know that you live at home, it should be with your parents full knowledge and permission as this will be something that will affect not just you but your whole family due to the amount of space this will take up in the house. It is also going to take up a lot of someones time and attention and they need to be aware of the things involved before the family is committed to this project.

I have a really good friend who kept a diary of his betta spawning and the results of his tries and I have his permission to include his diary here so I am going to get the link and sticky it in the beginning of the forum. I would suggest that anyone considering breeding bettas needs to read all he has to say before they try it for the first time.

Rose


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Yeah Like Susan Said, The Breeding Tank Size Is Based Off Of Whatever Your Breeding.
Many Community Fish Can Be Put In A 5 Gal. Breeding Tank.
So What Are You Breeding So I Can Tell You A Reasonable Answer?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I really think since this is the BETTA forum we can guess she is talking about bettas but maybe not. So I answered the questions for bettas. Come on guys! This is all about bettas here LOL.

Rose


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats why I just answered it generally speaking. With my betta pictas, I use a 20 long for breeding as it gives them more room since the male and female are kept together. But even with bettas it depends on which species that are being bred. I have seen some being bred in as little as 5 gal. But as Rose said be prepared to move fry to different tanks and jars as they mature.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess since I realized that she has a little Veiltail male and have not as yet seen her female but would guess that she would be more than likely a veiltail also I am thinking that they would be the ones she is wanting to breed. As far as I know we do not have any other owners at present of pictas, sure wish we did have as they are great and beautiful fish. I think that COBettaCouple did have some at one time but think they lost them in their move.

Sorry I guess I just think everyone knows everyone else's bettas as I am used to the close knit community that I had before and this is a different place yet.

We will get there.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

How many fry survive usally??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I didn't know what kind of bettas she was keeping, I am used to people that have 20 to 30 types of bettas.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oooooooh


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

for veiltail bettas, they usually produce 50-75 babies. the problem is males might kill the female in the breeding tank. i agree with everything chickadee said.


----------

